# Uber nav freezes



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm experiencing some glitches in Uber nav: the little blue triangle (representing my car) just quits moving. Today, there was a new wrinkle: when the triangle froze, the Uber nav audio also started listing every turn in the whole trip in rapid succession ("turn left on Madison... turn right on East 38th Av... turn right on North Washington"), even though I hadn't gotten to the first turn yet.

So far, what I have done when I see the nav freeze is to hit the "next turn instructions" black box at the top of the uber nav screen and select "Open in Google Maps". Then GMaps opens, and always works as expected (though it can take it 10 seconds to "find the best route", which is a problem mid-ride). When I get to the end of the ride, I kill Google Maps app, and return to Uber nav, and can sometimes still see the blue triangle back where it froze, sometimes miles away.

I'm new to Uber, but have 500 rides on Lyft, and never experienced anything like this with Lyft's nav.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Did a Factory Reset of my phone (LG Stylo2). Installed Uber and Lyft and no other apps; left default Android settings for just about everything. Went driving today. A half-mile from pickup #4, the Nav screen made it look like I was standing still... drove right past the pickup. To recover, I had to switch to GMapps, which showed me that I needed to make a U-turn.

For the rest of the rides today, every time the Nav fired up, it showed the same location (from ride #4).

Settings->Location->Mode is set to "High Accuracy (GPS and networks)". "Recent Location Request" shows "Uber Driver" app. 

I can't make it through even 5 rides without this happening. Since Gmapps and Lyft nav work fine, it seems like it's a glitch in Uber nav. Does anyone else have this problem? If it is a problem with the app on my phone, I may need to get a different phone. It makes Uber nav unusable.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been having similar issues ever since the latest app update. Frankly, I think the memory/processor usage has reached the point where my phone can't handle the app without a reboot every hour or so. I will likely be shopping for an upgrade soon.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I use an LG V20 (4GB/64GB&512GB/4x1.8MHz) and app craps out on me. My work around is to download local area offline maps in Google Maps. It seems built in nav within the apps use the local maps. Builtin is Customized Google Maps. It works.

I think what is going on is data is interrupted / slowed down for whatever reason. Lyft caches better but slower to update from route deviation, Uber seems to be more responsive but is affected more by data throughput.

Try the offline map thing next time you are on wifi.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> I've been having similar issues ever since the latest app update. Frankly, I think the memory/processor usage has reached the point where my phone can't handle the app without a reboot every hour or so. I will likely be shopping for an upgrade soon.


every time uber updates, something in the app glitches for a day or two


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I turned off wifi, and had no problems for about two days.... maybe 30 pax. Then it froze once today, then not since. Not conclusive, but seems to help.


----------



## Drivebot (Apr 22, 2019)

I've had this happen too since last update. Even had a rider where I accepted the ride, hit that he was in my car and I lost the map altogether. On my App itsaid it was looking for new riders, on his it showed he was in my car and waiting to leave. I closed the app several times which didn't fix it, and then rebooted my phone and it reconnected us so we couled leave. At first I had thought he had cancelled the ride on his app as he just wanted to tell me where to go.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Drivebot said:


> I've had this happen too since last update. Even had a rider where I accepted the ride, hit that he was in my car and I lost the map altogether. On my App itsaid it was looking for new riders, on his it showed he was in my car and waiting to leave. I closed the app several times which didn't fix it, and then rebooted my phone and it reconnected us so we couled leave. At first I had thought he had cancelled the ride on his app as he just wanted to tell me where to go.


Don't use Uber's navigation. Ever. Even when it's working it sucks. Switch to Google maps in settings.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

CTK said:


> Don't use Uber's navigation. Ever. Even when it's working it sucks. Switch to Google maps in settings.


I agree that GMaps is better. But when I use Google Maps, the destination address is often wrong. Like, in Uber Nav I will press the black shaded "next turn" box at the top (to display the "turn by turn" list), and the last entry may show a destination of "1234 Lincoln Av". Then if I hit "Open in Google Maps", then Google Maps opens. In GMaps, if I select "^Directions", then the last entry may be "1236 Lincoln Av" (next door to the real destination) or even "1235 Lincoln Av" (wrong side of the street).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Did a Factory Reset of my phone (LG Stylo2). Installed Uber and Lyft and no other apps; left default Android settings for just about everything. Went driving today. A half-mile from pickup #4, the Nav screen made it look like I was standing still... drove right past the pickup. To recover, I had to switch to GMapps, which showed me that I needed to make a U-turn.
> 
> For the rest of the rides today, every time the Nav fired up, it showed the same location (from ride #4).
> 
> ...


download and install waze and choose it for navigation for both uber and lyft...


----------

